# Morning all



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

The sun is out the birds are singing......a few hours of work to do and then a quick workout down the gym......

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay,
My, oh, my, what a wonderful day.
Plenty of sunshine headin' my way,
Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay!

Wishing you all a good day too :cheer2:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

JazII said:


> The sun is out the birds are singing......a few hours of work to do and then a quick workout down the gym......
> 
> Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay,
> My, oh, my, what a wonderful day.
> ...


Gym!!!!!......oh god, a fit person:confused2: ........ and worse than that............ a cheerful, fit person:behindsofa:




Morning!:yo:


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning Jaz!!

Hopefully a quieter day for me today.  Hopefully you managed to enjoy that beer or vino tinto yesterday lol !!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hhhmmm, after yesterdays beautiful sunshine, today is rather cloudy. The sun could break thru, but then again...... At least its not raining!!?????


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Made it this far today so cannot be bad, the sun is coming through and my tummy says time to eat !


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello hello........it's been a really busy day today, I've only just finished work.....only now have I got a few minutes to have a look around to see whose been posting what today LOL :spit:

Hope you've all had a nice day


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

At last .....we've been able to get on the land. First time since before Christmas. It is still very sticky but we still have 50 Olives to plant which should have gone in in January. What it must be like for the Farmers and Smallholders who rely on being able to "till the soil" for a living, this year must be a nightmare. 
The forecast is looking more settled so fingers crossed that we will all be able to do some catching up.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

country boy said:


> At last .....we've been able to get on the land. First time since before Christmas. It is still very sticky but we still have 50 Olives to plant which should have gone in in January. What it must be like for the Farmers and Smallholders who rely on being able to "till the soil" for a living, this year must be a nightmare.
> The forecast is looking more settled so fingers crossed that we will all be able to do some catching up.


Exactly, and I wonder if it will have a knock on effort on the price of produce at the local markets.....My guess is yes, what do you think?

BTW I too really hope the weather holds


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JazII said:


> Exactly, and I wonder if it will have a knock on effort on the price of produce at the local markets.....My guess is yes, what do you think?
> 
> BTW I too really hope the weather holds


 Bound to effect prices I would think, especially as the middle man will see this as a great opportunity to make a few €€€ even if the growers don't put the price up.

PS What kind of work do you do JazII?
A bit :lie: nosey, I know


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS What kind of work do you do JazII?
> A bit :lie: nosey, I know


Well in my current role I'm an IT Project Manager of sorts but with some Biz Analyst characteristics thrown in......I've been with the same company for some time, first as a consultant and then for almost 11 years as a permanent employee.....during that time I've worn a number of hats LOL :ranger:

So now I've spilled the beans, what about you how do you earn the bread? :eyebrows:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Prices have already gone up, especially tomatoes.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Prices have already gone up, especially tomatoes.


At present we're spending too much time in the UK due to our annoying court case in Turkey.....resultantly I've not got a real handle on recent price movements on food but I'm not at all surprised by what you say


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

JazII said:


> At present we're spending too much time in the UK due to our annoying court case in Turkey.....resultantly I've not got a real handle on recent price movements on food but I'm not at all surprised by what you say


On wednesdays,in La Verdad, there's a section on market prices for the previous week on all produce plus meats. Prices have gone up due to the weather but a few weeks ago most were so low that they wouldn't even cover production costs. In 2009 not one area made a profit , the first time in the regions history. The combined loss was 150+ million euros , compared to a 135 million profit for 2008. As one independent grower commented, " if 2010 is as bad as 2009, at least 40% of us will be out of business by the end of the year." Frightening really.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*Morning all!!*

I'm first this morning


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JazII said:


> Well in my current role I'm an IT Project Manager of sorts but with some Biz Analyst characteristics thrown in......I've been with the same company for some time, first as a consultant and then for almost 11 years as a permanent employee.....during that time I've worn a number of hats LOL :ranger:
> 
> So now I've spilled the beans, what about you how do you earn the bread? :eyebrows:


Hi Jaz,
Most people on here know of my boring existence as a freelance English teacher. Yes, just like so many others out there!
I'm always interested to know how other Brits are making their living here because so many of us fall in to two main categories; teaching or smth connected to the building trade.
I have a student (telephone classes) who's a project manager for a big multinational and she works a LOT! Sounds like you do too!
Well, I am an early rising freelance English teacher cos the first class is at 7:30 with a lawyer and then a bank manager, so I'd better be off!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'm first this morning


Beat you to it at 6:25 xabia, but I was *lurking* for a while!

Have a good day


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Beat you to it at 6:25 xabia, but I was *lurking* for a while!
> 
> Have a good day


and you're still showing offline

you have a good day too.

I slept really badly - having nightmares (literally) about an intercambio evening I've arranged in a bar - I'm panicking because I don't think enough Spanish people are going to turn up

the bar gets a really good mix of english & spanish customers, so all the owner had to do was chat up the spanish peeps & get them to come - I know a lot of english are coming

but from what I've seen the owner hasn't been exactly pro-active.....................


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning all - all those logged in or lurking.



Nice to see your name down there, Hombre. Hope you're well. xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> and you're still showing offline
> 
> you have a good day too.
> 
> ...


Any language schools you can get in touch with before tonight?

Any universities around?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Any language schools you can get in touch with before tonight?
> 
> Any universities around?


most of the language schools have shut down in this town

nearest uni is Valencia

a lot of the bachi students from the local instituto go in the bar as do the teachers - I did a load of leaflets up which they put on the tables

no big deal as far as I'm concerned - I'm not making anything out of it - so I wasn't prepared to spend money advertising it

I just wish they'd put a bit more effort into pushing it to the spanish that go there............


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Afternoon All

It's getting late in the day and I've not even managed to have a lunch break yet ....I'm grabbing 10 minutes now in order to catch up on private email and relax with a coffee 


xabiachica, I hope everything works out with your intercambio evening


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I'm just up - have worked until 5/6 am the last two night finishing a USA project which I must tidy off before I get to the Easter processions in Torrevieja and Málaga. One of the cheeky Americans said it was getting late ...... California is eight hours behind me!


Hi Steven.....Ok I've got my nosey head on....so what kind of USA project had you working until 5/6am?


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Hi JazzII, SMS and MMS services for the upcoming World Cup. Nothing very exciting I am afraid!


Ah I see so you initially came from the mobile phone industry then?



SteveHall said:


> What is it about Americans that they have to use a paragraph when a sentence will do and a sentence when a word will do?
> 
> Needed a little siesta earlier and I'd only been up 4 hours!!


Ha ha ha


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Great idea about the intercambios. We did them for a while. NEVER ever got the right balance = always too many Spanish or too many expats. You will soon become expert at putting 2 on 1 or whatever. It's very natural that way as you do not ALWAYS speak 1-2-1.
> 
> Enjoy ...and please let us know how you get on.
> 
> I'm just up - have worked until 5/6 am the last two night finishing a USA project which I must tidy off before I get to the Easter processions in Torrevieja and Málaga. One of the cheeky Americans said it was getting late ...... California is eight hours behind me!


I zonked out early last night so I'm up even earlier than usual

I'm more relaxed about the intercambio now -I got some replies from some hispanohablantes so I know there will at least be_ some_ there now:clap2:

it's not a huge bar, so I think we'll be OK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JazII said:


> Afternoon All
> 
> It's getting late in the day and I've not even managed to have a lunch break yet ....I'm grabbing 10 minutes now in order to catch up on private email and relax with a coffee
> 
> ...


thanks Jaz

It's tonight, so I've got everything crossed. I agreed to run it because I teach English & Spanish & the bar was trying to think of ways to increase business. Problem is - most of the English I teach is to kids - so it's not really right for them. 

it's free, so I won't actually earn anything from it - but might get some new students

now that I know there is a mix of nationalities coming (mainly due to some frantic e-mailing on my part) I'm looking forward to it


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Morning All, 

The day started off lovely and bright but now the sun has gone and hidden itself away and the sky has turned dull and grey......still it's Friday and being POETS day that alone is something to celebrate


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> thanks Jaz
> 
> It's tonight, so I've got everything crossed. I agreed to run it because I teach English & Spanish & the bar was trying to think of ways to increase business. Problem is - most of the English I teach is to kids - so it's not really right for them.
> 
> ...


Did it go well, are you going to do another one?


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Oh well, time for bed. guess some of you guys are just getting up
> 
> Have a great Sunday


Up a bit later today as we too had a late night too..........mind you not as late as you

Were you doing some work for the Americans again or are you just a night bird?


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, trying to finish a project that is not going to get finished unless they throw more money/resources at it and (b) Yes, I am a night owl.


It must be a characteristic for folks who worked/work in the Telecoms industry LOL....My OH has been in said industry for many years too and he and his friends are also night owls......


----------

